# CanadaPlecos 300g Tank shots.



## CanadaPleco

Here are a few pics from my 300g tank. For those that dont know it is 10 feet long, 2 feet wide and 21" tall. Its got an external overflow on it, with 2 x 2" drains, goes into a 75g sump, then back out through a reeflo 3600gph pump. The return line is split into 6 x 1/2" returns that come out through out the tank, gotta love line loc. Flow in the tank is excellent.

Stocklist currently includes:

Plecos
2 x 12" L14 Sunshine/Goldie Plecos (male & female)
2 x 8" LDA105 Typhoon Plecos (male & female)
10 x 2" L411
2 x 2.5" L114

Mid Range Swimmers
5 x 6" Red Hooks
4 x 4-5" Red Shoulder Sevrums
1 x 10" Tiger Oscar
6 x Geophagous Altifrons 'Xingu'

Catfish
2 x 8-9" x Megaladoras Irwini

Tank Shot









L14 Male


































Male LDA105 in cave


----------



## gucci17

Nice tank Rich, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fish_Man

I'm drooling 

Awesome tank!


----------



## camboy012406

I want to swim there


----------



## zjafry

that's really amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tbird

Beautiful tank!! I want one!! Thanks for posting pics


----------



## pat3612

Awesome tank Iam drooling too did you have it custom made. What kind of sand is that I love the color. Love your fish.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Wow, I think this is the first time I see a full shot of your 300G tank Rich. This is a pleco heaven. I am surprise you only have 2 plecos in there.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tbird

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, I think this is the first time I see a full shot of your 300G tank Rich. This is a pleco heaven. I am surprise you only have 2 plecos in there.





CanadaPleco said:


> Stocklist currently includes:
> 
> Plecos
> 2 x 12" L14 Sunshine/Goldie Plecos (male & female)
> 2 x 8" LDA105 Typhoon Plecos (male & female)
> 10 x 2" L411
> 2 x 2.5" L114
> 
> Mid Range Swimmers
> 5 x 6" Red Hooks
> 4 x 4-5" Red Shoulder Sevrums
> 1 x 10" Tiger Oscar
> 6 x Geophagous Altifrons 'Xingu'
> 
> Catfish
> 2 x 8-9" x Megaladoras Irwini


Looks like there are 4 types of plecos and a total of 20. A couple of big ones too!!


----------



## CanadaPleco

pat3612 said:


> Awesome tank Iam drooling too did you have it custom made. What kind of sand is that I love the color. Love your fish.


Yes custom made by a place in Barrie, which is now gone 

The sand is 3m tan colour. I dont know if it is still possible to get that colour or 3m sand at all.


----------



## tobalman

Very nice tank shot Rich.


----------



## matti2uude

That is an awesome tank! I hope you never have to move it.


----------



## CanadaPleco

matti2uude said:


> That is an awesome tank! I hope you never have to move it.


Me too, took 6 guys to move it in. Once the stand is all skinned in oak it will look much nicer and be even more of a pain to move.


----------



## CanadaPleco

here's some more pics... mainly filteration

It's really cool watching the fish actually be able to swim, they grow fast in here. The pics really do not do any justice at all. I have a hard time getting full tank shots!

Here are a few of the sump, 75g 4' tank. I think there are 6 or 7 Hydro sponge 5's in the last compartment.









The overflow from the tank. its 20" wide









Overflow again









My Reeflo pump, and the octopus return lines.









Tank Left side









Tank center









Tank Right side


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Tbird said:


> Looks like there are 4 types of plecos and a total of 20. A couple of big ones too!!


Lol, wasn't ready the post, too busy droling at the pictures. ha ha

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bcarlos

Very uniquely-sized tank, Rich. Perfect for a true pleco fanatic! 

3M Color Quartz is the best aquarium sand ever IMO, it's a shame it was discontinued. I know there are stock piles of it around, I think you just need to call around to retailers and see who's got what lying around.


----------



## CanadaPleco

bcarlos said:


> Very uniquely-sized tank, Rich. Perfect for a true pleco fanatic!
> 
> 3M Color Quartz is the best aquarium sand ever IMO, it's a shame it was discontinued. I know there are stock piles of it around, I think you just need to call around to retailers and see who's got what lying around.


Thanks bud. Thats why I had that size made, for my plecos. short and LONG

I know the tan 3m I bought about the last 300lbs or so at a huge place in vaughan if I remember correctly. They said that they have a replacement that is identical to 3m and about the same colours as well. They used to buy in container size lots.


----------



## NothinButaCummins

I love the tank Rich!! Im going to have to stop by and learn a thing or two from you!!


----------

